# † صلاة قبل النوم †



## happy angel (14 مارس 2009)

*أبي السماوي .. 
أشكرك لأنك لا تنعس ولا تنام ، لأنك أنت حافظي (مزمور 121: 4) . أشكرك لأنك تسهر علي حمايتي من كل شر وشبه شر ، أنت حافظ نفسي (مزمور 121: 7) . 
أشكرك لأنك تحفظ جسدي ومشاعري وذهني أثناء النوم ، أشكرك لأنك ترسل ملائكتك لحمايتي من أي هجمات للأرواح الشريرة ضدي أثناء النوم . 
أبي السماوي ، مرت علي ذهني أفكار متنوعة أثناء اليوم ، أختار أن أدع أفكار كلمتك المقدسة فقط أن تستمر في ذهني أثناء نومي . 
أعطني نوماً هادئاً وعميقاً لأنك وعدت .. يعطي حبيبه نوماً (مزمور 127: 2) . حررني من كل قلق وأرق وأملأ ذهني بسلامك العميق الذي يفوق كل عقل (فيلبي 4: 7) فأنشد .. بسلامه اضطجع بل أيضا أنام ، لأنك أنت يا رب منفرداً في طمأنينة تسكنني (مزمور 4: 8) . أشكرك لأنك تحفظني من كل مخاوف في الليل (مز 91: 5) . 
أعلن حماية دم الرب يسوع علي أحلامي .. وأصلي لتعطني أحلام بالروح القدس*​


----------



## totty (14 مارس 2009)

*أمـــــــــــــــــين

رائعه بجد يا هابى

ميرسى لحضرتك​*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2009)

*أعلن حماية دم الرب يسوع علي أحلامي .. وأصلي لتعطني أحلام بالروح القدس* امين 
صلاه رائعه ياهابى


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه يا هابى 

 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nonaa (14 مارس 2009)

صلاة جميله هابى
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

اميــن

شكراااااااا على الصلاه يا هابى


ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 مارس 2009)

صلاة بجد جميلة  النهردة حنام مرتاحة  اكيد
مرسي​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

آمين ...يارب ، وربنا يباركك يا هابي


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

totty قال:


> *أمـــــــــــــــــين
> 
> رائعه بجد يا هابى
> 
> ميرسى لحضرتك​*​


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *أعلن حماية دم الرب يسوع علي أحلامي .. وأصلي لتعطني أحلام بالروح القدس* امين
> صلاه رائعه ياهابى


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه يا هابى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

nonaa قال:


> صلاة جميله هابى
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميــن
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاه يا هابى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> آمين ...يارب ، وربنا يباركك يا هابي


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> صلاة بجد جميلة  النهردة حنام مرتاحة  اكيد
> مرسي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 مايو 2009)

*أمييييين
صلاة حلووووة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنايبارك حياتك​*


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2009)

*امين يارب 
تمت الاضافه للفيفورت 
تصبحو على خير 
*​


----------



## المجدلية (25 مايو 2009)

*أمين *
شكراا يا هابى +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *أمييييين
> صلاة حلووووة
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنايبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *امين يارب
> تمت الاضافه للفيفورت
> تصبحو على خير
> *​


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> *أمين *
> شكراا يا هابى +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

